
Female Founders Conference – Live Stream [video] - jtcchan
http://live.femalefoundersconference.org/
======
dlu
Jessica Livingston is giving a killer talk. I love her point of view as a non-
technical partner at YC and her huge role as a judge of character

~~~
pen2l
Exactly. I think a lot of us nerds underestimate how vital of a skill that is,
to be able to evaluate personal skills of a person. Someone could be a great
programmer, but if he can't work well with others he'll be more of a detriment
to the team rather than being helpful.

~~~
lomnakkus
There's a lot of interesting research on "judging character". I particularly
recall reading in "Thinking, Fast and Slow" (Kahneman) that subjective
judgement was consistently worse than even relatively arbitrary objective
judgements. I believe this study was conducted in army recruitment and so
obviously may not be universal. Very thought-provoking notetheless.

EDIT: ... that's not to cast any aspersions on any particular people involved
here, I'm just trying to make a general point that "intuition" or "judgment"
may not actually be as good as we think they are.

~~~
sighype
The vibe I get is that it isn't character they're really trying to judge.
They're really trying to calculate whether a person is palatable to downstream
players. I think there's likely some market risk associated with various
personalities and they need to address it somehow even if there's no
quantitative approach.

A wild experiment would be to test their judgment system by planting a few
charming serial killers in their "character judgment" sample pool. My
hypothesis is that the charming serial killers would pass at a higher rate.

------
tammybutow
I attended the conference today and it was awesome! An amazing opportunity to
hear from and meet so many amazing women.

------
wingworks
Does anyone know when the videos will be uploaded to youtube? It appears the
event is over.

~~~
vktheitgirl
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQ-
uHSnFig5NECe5MbTzq...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQ-
uHSnFig5NECe5MbTzqJaVjxoEjunvB)

------
spcoll
I must say I am disappointed that the Female Founders Conference did not
address the challenges that women of color face in tech. Not a comment,
nothing.

~~~
bruceb
Looking at the list 5 out of 12 (42%) of the women speaking were not white.

They were free to speak about whatever they wanted it seemed?

